# Lemond Geometry Charts



## blbike

Since Trek closed the Lemond Bikes website no more geometry charts. Anyone have one out there. I'm trying to get specs on my bike 2008 Victoire. I've contacted Trek, but never heard back from them. Thanks


----------



## Quixote

This just came up in the forums no too long ago:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=165242&highlight=lemond+geometry

Look for AFS's post about 2/3rds down; there is a webarchive link.
Forgot to mention it's for the 2007 models, but I don't think the geometry changed.


----------



## blbike

thank you


----------

